# Diy Co2 ??



## Fozz (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all. 

This is my first post so forgive me if this question has already been asked.

I would like to assemble a home made co2 generator (sugar and yeast concoction) and had a question about the diffuser. I see on youtube that people are making there own diffusers. Easy to build, but they seem redundent. Could I not just send the incoming co2 in the in inlet for my canister filter? That should mix the co2 with the water sufficienly shouldn't it. Are there any problems in doing this? I dont want to fill my take with gadgets if I dont have to.

Thanks,


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes you can, there is a lot of people that do it that way.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you could also put in into a power head..... my only concern with a yeast system is the pump pulling the mixuture out of the bottle and into the filter and into the tank.... which is deadly to you fish and tank... if this happens you will need to break down everything and clean it and start all over... just use caution. Also if you don't get a good seal arounf the hole that you make you filter could lose prime and if you not there run hot and melt down.... just use caution


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If possible, I would suggest yeast pumped into an airstone under the intake of your canister filter. 

A few small tips for DiY that you don't see to much online:
1. Use a dechlorinator in the water, this will make the yeast happier and gives you a faster start at CO2.
2. Use luke warm water
3. Use some brown sugar for more bubbles/min


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

great tips Dmax.... I'll try the brown sugar in a reactor and tell you what happens....


----------



## Fozz (Mar 2, 2009)

That's great. Thanks for all your input.

I will be very careful about how I build the system. 

Is is trun that the DIY systems last about 2 weeks and then need to be refilled? Could you install two plastic bottles and reduce the co2 input with a valve to extend the systems life?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Fozz said:


> That's great. Thanks for all your input.
> 
> I will be very careful about how I build the system.
> 
> Is is trun that the DIY systems last about 2 weeks and then need to be refilled? Could you install two plastic bottles and reduce the co2 input with a valve to extend the systems life?


They last 2-3 weeks depending on the sugar, yeast, and size of the bottle. If you can use a larger juice bottle or 3L bottle (Sam's club). Two bottles will just give you more CO2, you can't really put a valve on it because you don't want too much pressure to build up in your bottle.  

Some people set up a second bottle when they notice the first one start to drop in bubble rate and hook it up to a 2-way valve. This way you can set 2 up that are offset by about 2 weeks and keep your rates up. You can shut off one and remove it, while having the other go full power.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

Be sure and get CO2-resistant tubing - usually it is light green or light blue. It will last a whole lot longer. 

You could also use a ladder diffuser. Also get a one-way valve to put on the tubing so that tank water does not somehow siphon back into your yeast mixture.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Fozz said:


> Could I not just send the incoming co2 in the in inlet for my canister filter? That should mix the co2 with the water sufficienly shouldn't it. Are there any problems in doing this? I dont want to fill my take with gadgets if I dont have to.


the problem with running it directly into the canister is that concentrated co2 can potentially break down the rubber and other pieces in the can over time. (impeller housing, seals, ect). it can be done, and people do it all the time, so its really your choice. i personally would not suggest taking the risk when making a diy diffuser or even a simple bubble dome, is so easy.


----------



## samfox (Jun 28, 2009)

If you check the internet some people have done this and recommend this, they even provide sketches on how to do this.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Fozz said:


> Hi all.
> 
> This is my first post so forgive me if this question has already been asked.


Hi Fozz  You dont have to feel uncomfortable about asking ANY questions here. If it has already been asked before it doesnt matter, whats important here is that YOU get the best answer in the shortest ammount of time, and as is usual, our fine membership jumped right on that. Welcome to the site and feel free to take part any time.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Absolutely run it into the canister. You will get better diffusion that way. If you want to run a diffuser right underneath the intake, that would provide for better diffusion as you get micro bubbles going in. But that is personal preference. Just put the end of the tube in the intake.

To make your DIY last longer, use the Jell-O method. This helps "limit" the amount of sugar the yeast has access to. As the Jell-O breaks down, more sugars are released. When you see it starting to fall off (drop checkers are very helpful for this), just pour the water and recharge with a fresh batch of yeast. I've had bottles last for well over a month.


----------

